# Do other introverts hate having their hair cut?



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

Psych said:


> I tune into what they like to talk about if I want to talk. Just agree with everything they are saying. Generally you do get better results! They actually cut your hair the way you asked.


Yup  ,I value honesty a lot in my life but they force me to show my manipulative hypocrite side.
Otherwise your desires are meaningless,they just improvising whatever they like + money.My inner voice yells silently like this ''Im last person on the earth you gonna screw with.. barberrr''


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Plaxico said:


> *Wow, you guys really hate small talk.* generally i don't talk much when getting my hair cut, but i talked about basketball with one of my barbers and that was fun.


Just want to say, something I read on the forums kind of changed my perspective on small talk. I think I might have even gotten it from here. I think it might be useful towards those who dislike it. I think the reason I disliked it is because it was more so I was trying to make "meaning" out of the conversation. And often asked myself, what is the point of it? You already know what the weather is like, you already know how people's weekends go for the most part, etc. But someone said something, like "it's a means to be social" or something like that. Or it's "called being social". Anyway, I interpreted as a means of kind of a gateway into better conversation, just kind of feeling out the other person out before you get into better conversation. This is probably obvious to the extravert and to the sensors. They are probably thinking like "well duh" lol. But for some reason I couldn't link the two until someone said it. Just to say with every weakness there comes along sort of a strength. I found it interesting that things we're naturally good at we consider them to be obvious and assume everyone is good at it! Like the extraverted sensors I consider to be masters at small talk but it comes so naturally to them it's like breathing air. They probably don't think they are masters at it, but certainly are. As far as my specific type, infj, I found a strength to be getting to know everyone on somewhat of a personal level. For example, if there is somebody that everyone seems to forget about, the infj will always know who they are and they don't really leave anyone behind. Even if you don't really talk to the infj (this is going to sound kind of creepy) they are probably going to know who you talk to, how you act, and the type of person you are. Anyway, it just kind of comes down to they want to get to know everyone, even though they can be seemingly "shy". Also, I'd say they are the least likely to be stalkish since we pretty much know how everyone is going to act in a given situation, and can kind of predict how a certain setting will go and how everyone will interact with who. Anyway, what I just said about my infj characteristics, I have assumed recently up until recently, that's what everyone did. Which is mind blowing sort of that I'm only 1 out of 100 people who goes about this type of interaction in this manner. I'm also probably 1 in 100 people who go off on long tangents about stuff no one cares about in threads suppose to be about haircuts. LOL.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it is more likely that men hate getting their hair cut. It's such a hassle.


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I. can't. get. away.
> 
> When sales assistances talk, I can just edge away. But I'm stuck there.
> 
> ...


It must be so annoying getting the same questions all the time about you leaving Australia.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

If it's a woman I find attractive I rather enjoy having the haircut especially if she has to lean in. It's too often the closest I come to close encounter with a woman. In Chinese cities the hairdressers sometimes provide a closer encounter at a price but that's not what I'm looking for. The last few years I've done it myself most of the time by simply shaving my head. The chatting is not a problem, really, as I'm usually in a country where I don't understand (or pretend not to understand) the local lingo.
I usually pay about a dollar for a haircut. In Cote d'Ivoire years ago when I still had long hair, I got a crew-cut at a road-side "place". When I looked around afterwards I saw no hair on the ground. I mentioned it when returning to the camp-site near Abidjan Airport and the Frenchman told me that they loved to cut white folks. "A strange remark" I thought, so he explained. Apparently they can sell the hair and make a bit more than about a dollar I paid. The hair is then washed (I assume) and dyed black and braided into some girl's hair. Imagine... some African woman walking around with my hair!!!


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd welcome a knife in the face without blinking an eye rather than get my haircut. I have a crippling fear of barbershops and being around all the ungodly priced conditioners. I have been cutting my own hair for two years. 
...I also have been single for two years.:shocked:


----------



## TheBookworm (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes and no, I get mine done by a family friend who has a lot of experience and knows me very well. When I have to go to other places, it's weird and I can't talk at all.

Same going to the dentist: I don't like talking to the hygenist(sp?), but I love talking to my actual dentist.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't know, I haven't had a proper haircut in nearly 10 years. Unfortunately my hair seems to have stopped growing, I wish it would get 5-6 inches longer, so just shy of sitting on it.


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

I find it's not so bad if the conversation revolves around hair, since the hairstylists will most likely like talking about hair since they've made a profession about it, and whenever I get a haircut it's changing the entire style so I'm excited to talk about hair. But whenever the topic strays out of that, it can get awkward. lol


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't like going to a salon, I'm allergic to all of those heavily scented products, so I have my aunt (retired hairdresser) do my hair whenever she comes to town. She's one of my favorite people, so I enjoy my haircuts.

I do seem to know a lot of hairdressers, for some reason, just from shared hobbies. I've never had them cut my hair, but I enjoy their company. A few of them are actually pretty quiet themselves, so we can have comfortable silences together.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Proteus said:


> Getting my hair cut was my absolute least favorite thing to do as a child. It was just uncomfortable, sitting there under a bright light with the itchy sheet over you having a stranger touch you and nip at you with scissors and such. The whole experience was just always very irritating to me, and it always seemed like it took way longer than it should.
> 
> The way the stylists try to make conversation with you the whole time just comes off as overly forced and obnoxious. A few occasions I've had some who just shut up and do their jobs, or don't act like I'm some gigantic asshole for not wanting to constantly engage them in irreverent banter. It's even more awkward when you have an unconventional hairstyle and have to answer the same lame questions over and over and rebuff their offers or suggestions for something new.
> 
> This is probably why I get my hair trimmed maybe twice a year, and preferably at home by someone I actually like talking to.


This pretty much sums it up


----------

